# Tennis Tipster For you (2-3 odds)



## Viptennisbets (Aug 28, 2022)

Hello guys . Win 2.00-2.99 odds daily with us . We have the best success rate. 

Give us a try ... Follow Instagram page @ viptennisbets. 


I'll also be posting free games here sometimes 

Thanks .


----------



## Viptennisbets (Aug 29, 2022)

Play both Accumulation

Follow our page on Instagram @ viptennisbets


----------



## freemanpen56 (Aug 29, 2022)

nice and very informative


----------



## Viptennisbets (Aug 29, 2022)

Thanks


----------



## Viptennisbets (Aug 29, 2022)

Game won !!! Follow our page on Instagram guys . 

@ viptennisbets


----------



## Viptennisbets (Aug 30, 2022)

2 Games posted . 

First game 2.23 odds 
2nd Game 3.13 odds 

Follow our ig page for tennis bets tips . We are the best . No tipster comes close 

All coming home . Go for it guys . 

Play Quick games start in 3hrs . 

Follow @ viptennisbets on Instagram to join our group


----------



## Viptennisbets (Sep 1, 2022)

Bergs, Zizou - Furness, Evan** winner - Zizou Bergs

Cornet, Alize - Siniakova, Katerina** winner Corner Alize 


Kubler, Jason - Tiafoe, Frances ** winner Kubler Jason


----------



## Bradd (Sep 5, 2022)

Nice predictions


----------



## Viptennisbets (Sep 5, 2022)

Play Quick first game starts in 5hrs 

Follow our Instagram page @Viptennisbets 

Sanchez Izquierdo, Nikolas - Moroni, Gian Marco (Moroni to win) 

Skatov, Timofey - Brancaccio Raul (Brancaccio to win) 

Tennis -- challenger -- Seville Spain. 

Combined odds @2.41 . Go for it


----------



## Giresse (Sep 5, 2022)

Viptennisbets said:


> Play Quick first game starts in 5hrs
> 
> Follow our Instagram page @Viptennisbets
> 
> ...


Nice I will tail this one. But where do you take your odds? I mostly use pinnacle


----------



## Bradd (Sep 6, 2022)

Giresse said:


> Nice I will tail this one. But where do you take your odds? I mostly use pinnacle


Are the odds good there? Never tried them. I use Bet365 now, but was thinking of exploring new horizons


----------

